# 22 year old male. TSH 4.8+Free T4/T3



## BlackBeard (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey guys, just signed up. I was looking for input and opinions on my latest blood work. I am a 22 year old male. I have an extensive family history of auto immune disease and my TSH levels have steadily climbed over the past 2 years. The first time i got it done it was 3.3, just had it done about a month ago and it was 5. Antibodies were negative. Doctor put me on 15 mg of armour thyroid and told me to come back for testing in 6 weeks. Free T4 1.26(.8-1.7) Free T3 3 (2.0-4.7) with a TSH of 4.8(prior to armour). I am on my third week of armour. I am wondering if i will need a lower dose than others(since i'm subclinical) or if the negative feed back loop from ANY medication will warrant at least one grain or more. I also heard that i should skip my dose before the blood draw, If my last dose of thyroid medication is 24 hours before the blood draw, will my T3 still be accurate? I know multiple day dosing is optimal, but can your Free T3 still be in the upper range 24 hours after your last dose? I know liothyronine has a pretty short half life compare to T4. Thanks for taking the time to read my post! Also forgot to add that i am cold all the time, temps run anywhere from 96-97. My vitamin D runs anywhere from 50-60 ng/dl, all other blood work is normal besides cholesterol(slightly elevated) which i know can be a symptom of a sluggish metabolism.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome to the board. There are a whole slew of antibodies...do you know which one(s) were tested?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Exogenous T3 peaks in about 4 hours; most of us take our daily dose after the blood draw.

Liothyronine (T3)
is almost totally absorbed, 95 percent in 4 hours.

Welcome to the board.


----------



## BlackBeard (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome! I think TPO and TPA. So we want Free T3 in the upper range 24 hours after our last dosage? Does free t3 last that long in the body?


----------



## emmasam (Jan 5, 2015)

So I just spoke to my doctor...she just said to pick up a prenatal vitamin. I feel like that isn't nearly enough iron or D for my low levels. Should I supplement on my own??


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

emmasam said:


> So I just spoke to my doctor...she just said to pick up a prenatal vitamin. I feel like that isn't nearly enough iron or D for my low levels. Should I supplement on my own??


What is the range for your D lab? Based on my range your D isn't that low.

A Prenatal vitamin will have high % of iron - do you have an iron issue?

Just a heads up... my cholesterol goes up when I am in a hypo state


----------



## BlackBeard (Dec 11, 2014)

I have high cholesterol too, my HDL is usually over 60 though. Total over 200 and LDL over 150. on 15 mg of armour and 5 mcg of cytomel my TSH is down to 3.2. Switching over to 60 mg armour only then re-testing in 6 weeks. The people at the lab read my prescription wrong and didn't test free T3 just total and free thyroxine.


----------

